

Voice Search for Chrome is now available - matwiemann
http://lifehacker.com/5720334/voice-search-for-chrome-searches-and-fills-input-boxes-with-your-voice#comment

======
zmanian
I'm looking forward to the personalized voice recognition from Android. I
suspect Google will be able to do very interesting things with a model of my
voice over the years.

------
nazgulnarsil
What is possible with voice command currently? I've been considering using
dragon naturally speaking and set up to use voice commands for keyboard
shortcuts but I don't want to bother if I can't make it sufficiently "star
trek like".

------
junkbit
Sometimes, when I think no one is looking, I shout "Arch!" just in case I'm on
a holodeck

------
togasystems
What are hn users' thoughts on voice control for the future?

~~~
sage
I think the problem with voice control is that if it's not 100% perfect it's
completely frustrating. When I encounter Interactive Voice Response systems,
I'd much rather "press 1" than have to repeat myself three or four times.

That being said, if the technology improves to the point that it works the
first time, then I see it being incorporated everywhere (cars, microwaves,
lights, thermostat, etc).

------
rorrr
Do you guys actually like doing voice searches? Because I don't.

~~~
sage
When people are around I feel very odd doing voice searches, so I'll probably
never use this at work. I like voice search on mobile devices, however, since
it's easier than typing.

------
mstret
Supports DuckDuckGo but not Bing? What sense does that make (no offense to
DuckDuckGo but, seriously, it's not in the same league as Bing).

~~~
bockris
_> You can add you own searches, too, and activate the extension to add a
little microphone switch to other web pages' search boxes._

